# Rubber Playground Mulch



## timber (Nov 30, 2007)

I've used rubber mulch several times, both on residential play areas. I got mine from a local mulch supplier who special ordered it. Make sure the manufacturer is reputable and they guaratee that it is metal-free. The stuff is ungodly expensive. The job I did this year called for 11.5 yrds of dyed brown rubber mulch. It was 6k wholesale! I used about a 6 inch depth. Unfortunately, it does heat up considerably. It comes in large bulk bags that fit one per pallet. I think it was 2-2.5 yrds each. I'll try and get a company name and some pics for you. How many sq.ft. are you doing?


----------



## drquell (Jan 11, 2008)

400 sq ft is the approximate area and I'm looking to cover it at a 4" depth which for most rubber mulches looks appropriate for up to an 8 foot fall height. The local play system place quoted me almost 3.5k, but I can find it from at least 3 different places for under 2k delivered. Most companies say they are 99 to 99.9 percent metal free. 

I hadn't heard about the heat issue, but am looking for a blue or green color which might absorb less heat than black?


----------



## timber (Nov 30, 2007)

That's a great price, I'd jump on that. That should be around 5 cuyrds. I would think the lighter colors would have to be cooler. Let me know how it turns out, or send some pics!


----------



## chillout7655 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm building a house in Tucson too- let me know what you find out. Are you going with a Rainbow playground?


----------



## clmasse (Mar 4, 2008)

Around my area, certain scaly animals (snakes) like rubber mulch cause it hold heat so well. you may want to take that in consideration.


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

*wasn't there some,,,*

instances in tx recently where the mulch caught on fire or was that cellulose groundcover instead ? ? ?


----------



## rivset (Jul 7, 2008)

I found this website www.etbrubber.com. They sell and install for 2.50 a square foot plus $125 delivery charge. This is the best deal I have found.


----------



## TuckerJon (Aug 9, 2008)

I spoke with this company yesterday. They ship from New Jersey. Pallet of 40 50-lb bags will cover a 500 sq ft area. They have a calculator to help figure out what you need. I am posting also the link to their colour options. Depending on your state, there are HUGE discounts. 

http://www.permalife.com
http://www.permalife.com/colors.htm


----------

